# Happy Birthday Skeketonowl



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Skeletonowl!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a Happy Birthday ! !


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Woo Whooooo, more cake!!!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy B-Day : )


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday Skeletonowl!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday. Hope it's a good one.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks  You all made my day! Now off to Hooters for wings!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I never went to Hooters for that, but to each their own....Enjoy! lol

At least you are not burning down your house.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hootie whoooooo to skeletonowl


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday skeletonowl !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday to you


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Horror Day


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Skeletonowl. Hope you had a great day!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Hope your b-day was an awful one! :devil: sorry I'm late..


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

One more time...HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I hope you had a great birthday!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I did thank you everyone!


----------

